# Does anyone know about 5010's?  Or what they are?



## Loleina00 (Oct 4, 2011)

I do narrative ICD-9 coding in the lab where I work.  I was thinking I had 2 years to prepare for ICD10's.  Today my manager told me they are starting *5010's* in our dept next year (2012).  So I kind of freaked out as I was going to do the AAPC Anatomy and Physiology course and brush up and also the bootcamp.  Now instead of 2 years I have 2 or 3 months?  Anyone out there know what it is?  I have no idea..... Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 4, 2011)

the 5010 is the new electronic transaction for claim submission, it is mandatory compliance on Jan 1 2012.  ICD-10 CM is still set for Oct 1 2013.


----------



## Loleina00 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info; so that means ICD-10 will start being used at that time?  I guess I only have 2 months to get ready, wow.


----------



## schows (Oct 4, 2011)

Pretty sure ICD 10 starts on Oct of next year, not in a few months


----------



## tpontillo (Oct 5, 2011)

5010 starts in January 2012.  Unless you have something to do with programming you have nothing to worry about.  ICD 10 starts Oct 2013


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 5, 2011)

Loleina00 said:


> Thanks for the info; so that means ICD-10 will start being used at that time?  I guess I only have 2 months to get ready, wow.



No, the 5010 is in 2 months, ICD-10 CM is in 2 years.


----------

